# Ragdoll Babies - Kitten pictures



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Havent posted any pics for ages, but my current litter are so yummy I had to share! Both boys are going together & both girls are going together, so pleased! 

Am so chuffed, think that they are gorgeous and all should be models... :laugh: :001_wub:

Seal Point Boy 









Seal Lynx Point Girl 









Blue Tortie Point Girl (also called blue/cream)









Red colourpoint Boy


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

they are adorable!! makes me broody for more kitties (thankfully i have a husband that keeps me at bay lol)

i must put some pics on of mine - they are moggies but extreamly cute IMO


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

:001_wub: Must. Stop. Looking.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Blue Tortie Point Girl (also called blue/cream)


I want this one!


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

finally posted pics of my 2 little tinkers


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Stop posting pictures missus!!! I'm getting very, very kitten broody here 
They is all gorgeous as usual TB :001_wub::001_wub: but Candy Cane is extra sweet :001_wub:


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous gorgeous as usual


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

very yummy


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Picture purrfect!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Awwww dont do this, their breaking my heart !!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Raggie Babies :thumbup::thumbup: I've missed all your pics of your gorgeous Raggies.You can never get too many beautiful Raggie pics


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

amazingly beautiful.
michelle x


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

is possibly, maybe considering another one of TBs babies to add to my brood


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww thanks guys! :laugh: Glad you like them! they are currently jumping all over me!! :laugh:

I think that snowflake is the most photogenic, but brandy butter sits on me 24/7 and candycane is just nutty!!! then mr.red (a I call him) loves his big brother brandy and copies him, so cute!! :001_wub:

marleyboy - lol your not the only one!!   :laugh: *coughlitterduein4weekscough* :laugh: :devil:


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

they are some beautiful babies!! i can baby sit xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Simply adorable :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

They are absolute sweethearts :001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just 'accidently' opened this page while OH was looking - he is very taken with a red/flame point - I might have mentioned new babies being due soon.....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha :laugh: tell you what thought, Everyone comes for a seal or blue..they leave with a red!! :laugh: You are just taken by them, I really like the red lynx (poss got them due to!!) as they are lighter and have the white eyeliner ...

Ill do a thread for you! .... *runs off to get pics....* :laugh:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well we have a brown tabby, a silver tabby and a black and white - seems a shame not to have a full spectrum.....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha its nice to have one of each! :laugh: nice colourfull home!! :laugh: :ihih:


----------

